# PRECAUTION NECESSARY



## Uncle Bob (Oct 24, 2009)

We were extremely fortunate that Jeff was prepared when we lost our Bulletin Board.  I got a little scare a moment ago; when I attempted to enter this website and got a message that there was a problem connecting.  It took four more attempts before I got on.

I suggest that everyone who wishes to; PM me your e-mail and I'll make a list for us.

I don't want to lose contact like this again.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: PRECAUTION NECESSARY

Good idea.  I may have been performing a backup when you tried to log on before.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: PRECAUTION NECESSARY

Ok, I screwed up.  Your e-mail address will not show.  If you want; PM me with your e-mail address and I'll make a list; so we won't get lost.

Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: PRECAUTION NECESSARY

I think JP is working on a list right now, perhaps consolidate your efforts?


----------



## D a v e W (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: PRECAUTION NECESSARY

Yes Jim is buidling it, he has sent one list out already.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: PRECAUTION NECESSARY

Were working together.  We have lost several members and we want to make sure we have everyone possible.  It's strictly voluntary.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: PRECAUTION NECESSARY

UB, I tried to find Marshal Mark. Was he from New Hampshire?


----------

